# Paph growing unusually



## nenella (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi All, 
I have a Paph bought in flower in Nov 2006. Since then It's been gowing & growing. A couple months ago I noticed one of the growths was 'elongating' itself (growing higher than the other growths) This morning whilst watering I noticed what I think might be a root growing out of it ? I have never seen this before & don't think it's normal? Can anyone help & tell me what to do ? 

According to the tag its a "Paphiopedilum Jeff Lapointe (Red Glory x Sukhkulii)


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 19, 2008)

have you used any insecticide or fungicide on the plant anytime recently, or any fertilizer that claims to have other benefits besides standard plant growth (make keikis, more flowers, etc)? sometimes insecticides can have strange effects on plants and flowers, and some plant nutrient formulas add hormones to the mix. another thing I wondered about was if one of the parents to this cross was a paph that can be epiphytic and once in a while certain conditions might lead it to elongate and put out higher roots?


----------



## nenella (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi No I haven't used anything on it apart from watering with rain water and MSU fertlizer weakly, weekly...


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 19, 2008)

i think some Paphs just do that...though i could be wrong


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like a normal, happy growing plant to me.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2008)

NOt unusual, depending on the background. There are some threads here about plants extending and growing roots above, someone said it's how certain species grow above the dead plant matter on the jungle floors.


----------



## nenella (Jul 19, 2008)

Phew !!!!! Thank you, I'll just let it continue doing what it's doing
& try & find those threads..
thanks again for the info and putting my mind at rest!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 19, 2008)

Definitely a trait shown by quite a few members of the barbata section at times, so not surprising in a hybrid from that group. It might be promoted by certain cultural conditions but it isn't unhealthy or abnormal.


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2008)

PaphMadMan said:


> Definitely a trait shown by quite a few members of the barbata section at times, so not surprising in a hybrid from that group. It might be promoted by certain cultural conditions but it isn't unhealthy or abnormal.



Yup, and this one at least has a good dose of sukhakulii in it. We had another thread going on this, where we speculated that since barbata grow on the forest floor through leaf litter duff, they are normally elongating like this to keep from getting burried. 

From looking at some papers on nutrient cycling in rainforest they may be chasing after phosphorus. Can you measure the pH of your potting mix?

I'm just curious. This is a common phenomenon with Barbata parantage, but it's kind of a hobby to try and figure out the why's of it all.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 19, 2008)

Not at all unusual for barbata paphs. In fact, I just got an order from Matt Gore (thanks!) in which 3 of the 4 paphs were growing that way...and all were very robust and obviously healthy. Take care, Eric


----------

